# Mineral Oil Fogging



## IAHawkeye (Dec 19, 2016)

Has anyone used the method of using a fogger with mineral oil for mite control?


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

I can't think of hearing where it is legal in any state.

 Al


----------



## Darren (May 10, 2002)

You might run the question by your state apiarist.


----------



## ed/La (Feb 26, 2009)

I have used it once. It was food grade from pharmacy. It is used as laxative for people. I do not know how well it works on mites. I have not used mite wash to get mite count so every thing was a guess by me. This year I will do mite counts before and after any mite treatments.


----------



## WildPrGardens (Mar 8, 2014)

Getting mineral oil up to temperature to fog is a good way to melt the bee mesh into your skin, scorch all the hair off your body and quite possibly burning down your hive, if not simply blowing it apart.

Good luck

Do as you wish.


----------



## ed/La (Feb 26, 2009)

I used the fogger but there is other ways to apply. Some say it works and some say it does not. Here is what USDA says *Technical Abstract:* Food grade mineral oil (FGMO) applied with an insect fogger was evaluated for varroa mite control in honey bee colonies by comparison to an industry standard, coumaphos strips, and an untreated control group (eight colonies per treatment group). During the six-week test period, the Varroa populations increased in untreated colonies and those treated with FGMO, while those treated with coumaphos strips decreased greatly and, consequently, averaged 96.1 to 99.4% fewer Varroa than the untreated colonies at the end of the test period, by the alcohol wash and sticky board methods, respectively. In addition to providing no control for Varroa, FGMO applied in an insect fogger may pose a fire and/or health hazard to beekeepers and bees


----------



## IAHawkeye (Dec 19, 2016)

Thanks for input. 

I have talked to 3 beekeepers in Iowa, 2 of which are very successful and have done it for a long time. All 3 stated to me that if done religiously every two weeks your mite numbers will drop and stay very low. 2 of the 3 stated after the 2nd and 3rd year respectively, they no longer did a late season Oxcilic Acid treatment going into winter. The 3rd person said they still did the late treatment mostly as a precaution. 

I believe I am going to try it out this year with some of my hives and see what the results are. Hopefully I will not burn myself up! haha


----------

